# Is it an age thing!



## JPBoothy (14 Apr 2019)

Hi All,

I'm sure I am not alone here but, I seem to have fallen out with my love of cycling in a massive way.

I have ridden regularly for the past 40yrs so it was never just a passing whim. I used to be an avid follower of cycling on the tv, subscribe to Magazines, ride in 100ml + Sportives, enjoy tinkering with my many bikes and any opportunity to talk about bikes with anybody who would listen. But now, I can't bare any of those things at all. If I manage to 'force' myself onto a bike now it will be for a short trip to the shop for a coffee in my ordinary clothes with the sole purpose of giving my desk bound legs a spin and with absolutely no thoughts of speed, distance or pb's ever entering my head. I have a cupboard full of colourful lycra which I now look at with total disdain and can't imagine wearing that 'silly looking stuff' ever again! It's almost as if I want to go back to the days of just being 'a bloke with a bike' rather than being labelled as 'a cyclist' and hearing people talking about Turbo Trainers and Strava every 5mins.

I will be the first to agree that getting people out of cars and healthier can only be a good thing but, its almost as if its massive increase in popularity has now made cycling feel like a 'sport' rather than a pleasurable 'fun' passtime.
Sorry guys, I'm not knocking your cycling it is purely a personal thing ￼


----------



## Dave7 (14 Apr 2019)

Cant imagine its an "age thing" as there are plenty of older persons that still love it.
I am not in your league for distance etc but aged 72 still enjoy (pleasant weather) cycling.
I think that many people fall out of love with things eg I used to almost live for photography but rarely pick my camera up now.


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sure I am not alone here but, I seem to have fallen out with my love of cycling in a massive way.
> 
> ...


Why not join a slow moving pootling group? You can wear whatever you want and just enjoy the cycling and company? It doesn't have to be a sporting activity


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2019)

I have not fallen out with cycling as I have aged but I have binned Strava, and slowed down a bit, rides are no longer about PB's or distance ridden, and I am enjoying riding just to keep fit and enjoy the outdoors, I have also not joined the club this year, preferring to ride alone most of the time. I do enjoy the turbo in bad weather, that's something I thought I would never say but the smart turbos make it bearable, and I never tire of tinkering with the bikes.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Apr 2019)

I can understand what you mean but I found 'seeing stuff' as part of a ride kept up my enthusiasm, not elevation data or average cadence logarithm info etc etc. Each to their own i reckon. 100k+ rides like i did in my 30s are a non starter now, too much stress on the old legs and lungs. Oddly unlike you i enjoy watching Giro, Tour and Vuelta much more than when i was younger. Blows me away watching what the pros go through!


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2019)

It's almost as if I want to go back to the days of just being 'a bloke with a bike

Then do so if that's what you want


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Apr 2019)

Thanks for your ideas and suggestions folks. I am looking forward to a gentle pootle in the warm sun though. The bike is a great thing and one that I intended to be riding into my old age so hopefully it will pass. I am definitely keen on the back to basics rather than racing snake look though


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Apr 2019)

I'd say it's because a lot of people start out as "blokes who ride a bike" then it gradually morphs into an obsessive way of life that takes over too much free time, prevents you from eating and drinking any "bad stuff" you want, and becomes something that is eventually resented because it controls you not the other way round.
Bloke starts out on a fairly basic and inexpensive machine, and it gets him from A to B and is a relaxing and harmless hobby. Then starts to read media reviews of fancy equipment, interact with people on forums who really think that £5k is a perfectly normal price for a push bike, looks at the weight of everything down to the last gram, has to have a separate wardrobe of cycling-specific clothing, gets a fancy cycle computer, signs up for Strava, starts obsessing about average speeds and achieving ever faster times over their regular routes. Forces themselves to go out on "training rides" even though the weather might be horrible, and they'd actually much rather spend the evening in front of the TV or down the pub. Feels guilty if they don't ride as hard and as far as possible as often as possible, because they might be missing out on a potential higher level of performance.
What starts out as a bit of fun becomes something that absorbs all of someone's spare time and all their spare money. I would actually consider it a form of addiction in some cases, especially when it gets to the point of people admitting to being bad-tempered and grumpy because other things in their lives (like work and domestic responsibilities) have conspired against them to prevent them riding for several whole days!. 
Never lose sight of the fact that it isn't all about average speeds and longest distances and PB's and KOM's, it's just about jumping on a bike and going for a ride. Even if it's a tatty old worthless heap of a heavy steel bike and you are wearing jeans and a pair of builder's boots. As a casual utility and recreational rider, I can take it or leave it. Go for a ride, or go out for a load of beer and a doner kebab instead. If I choose the latter, I don't feel guilty about it and I don't feel the need to "make amends" by riding twice as hard or as far the next time. I own my cycling hobby, it doesn't own me - and because of that I don't ever feel forced to do it when I'm not in the mood or resent the amount of time it demands.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'd say it's because a lot of people start out as "blokes who ride a bike" then it gradually morphs into an obsessive way of life that takes over too much free time, prevents you from eating and drinking any "bad stuff" you want, and becomes something that is eventually resented because it controls you not the other way round.
> Bloke starts out on a fairly basic and inexpensive machine, and it gets him from A to B and is a relaxing and harmless hobby. Then starts to read media reviews of fancy equipment, interact with people on forums who really think that £5k is a perfectly normal price for a push bike, looks at the weight of everything down to the last gram, has to have a separate wardrobe of cycling-specific clothing, gets a fancy cycle computer, signs up for Strava, starts obsessing about average speeds and achieving ever faster times over their regular routes. Forces themselves to go out on "training rides" even though the weather might be horrible, and they'd actually much rather spend the evening in front of the TV or down the pub. Feels guilty if they don't ride as hard and as far as possible as often as possible, because they might be missing out on a potential higher level of performance.
> What starts out as a bit of fun becomes something that absorbs all of someone's spare time and all their spare money. I would actually consider it a form of addiction in some cases, especially when it gets to the point of people admitting to being bad-tempered and grumpy because other things in their lives (like work and domestic responsibilities) have conspired against them to prevent them riding for several whole days!.
> Never lose sight of the fact that it isn't all about average speeds and longest distances and PB's and KOM's, it's just about jumping on a bike and going for a ride. Even if it's a tatty old worthless heap of a heavy steel bike and you are wearing jeans and a pair of builder's boots. As a casual utility and recreational rider, I can take it or leave it. Go for a ride, or go out for a load of beer and a doner kebab instead. If I choose the latter, I don't feel guilty about it and I don't feel the need to "make amends" by riding twice as hard or as far the next time. I own my cycling hobby, it doesn't own me - and because of that I don't ever feel forced to do it when I'm not in the mood or resent the amount of time it demands.



People often have to go through the obsessive phrase before going back to being a bloke on a bike. I've never used strava, I used to be a club rider, now I'm a lone rider just pedalling for enjoyment.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Apr 2019)

The danger is that the fallout from the obsession phase could put someone off cycling completely and permanently. When I read postings on here from beginners jumping in at the deep end and contemplating spending some pretty serious money on what is going to be their first "road" bike, I often find myself wondering how long they'll keep it up.
They'll be enthusiastically encouraged to go all-in by various posters, whereas I would just stand back and say "why don't you buy a £50 secondhand banger first and see if you still enjoy riding in a year's time?"


----------



## otek59 (14 Apr 2019)

If you are happier being a bloke on a bike then go for it, just so long you enjoy riding your bike it doesn’t matter how far or how many times a week you ride that’s the quality of riding that counts. I certainly put myself into the BOB category I like tinkering with my bikes as well as riding them to me it’s the pleasure of being out about that matters. One final thought how many former pros only started to enjoy riding their bikes when they didn’t have to


----------



## pawl (14 Apr 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Cant imagine its an "age thing" as there are plenty of older persons that still love it.
> I am not in your league for distance etc but aged 72 still enjoy (pleasant weather) cycling.
> I think that many people fall out of love with things eg I used to almost live for photography but rarely pick my camera up now.




I am 78 and still cycling.My rides are usually around 15 to 40 miles.I ride usually about 3 times a week.I don’t obsess if I miss the odd day.Gone are the days when I would ride in any weather,I am quite content ambling along at12 to13 mph.The only target I set myself is to enjoy the ride and enjoy the coffees and cake.


----------



## bladderhead (14 Apr 2019)

Last year they told me I have COPD, also called emphysema. That pretty well dumps me in the BOB category. Luckily it is not too bad. I only notice it when I try to ride fast. Like I used to. I think some of the pleasure of cycling has been taken away, but I am still going to carry on. I cannot sprint any more. I cannot do the commuter racing like I used to. But I am still cycling almost every day. Actually now I am about to go and by some alcoholic beverage. You can't get more BOB than that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2019)

Hobbies wax and wane in a natural cycle. The scope changes as well. My cycling has gone road, off road, road and is currently in a long distance road mode. I suspect in a few more years I will be more into touring. I am also a mountaineer so as I do less cycling I tend to do more hill walking and climbing. It's not an age thing.

So do whatever suits your mood and interest at any particular time. Whatever you do keep active as what people traditionally associate with age is no such thing but is the result of a lifestyle that became increasingly sedentary.


----------



## Globalti (14 Apr 2019)

I'll be retiring to Scotland in the next 18 months so road cycling will give way to more walking, gravel riding, E mountain biking, rowing, gardening, probably something community-related and brewing beer. Are you allowed to drink and cycle in Scotland?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> I'll be retiring to Scotland in the next 18 months so road cycling will give way to more walking, gravel riding, E mountain biking, rowing, gardening, probably something community-related and brewing beer. Are you allowed to drink and cycle in Scotland?



Not on a Sunday


----------



## pawl (14 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> The danger is that the fallout from the obsession phase could put someone off cycling completely and permanently. When I read postings on here from beginners jumping in at the deep end and contemplating spending some pretty serious money on what is going to be their first "road" bike, I often find myself wondering how long they'll keep it up.
> They'll be enthusiastically encouraged to go all-in by various posters, whereas I would just stand back and say "why don't you buy a £50 secondhand banger first and see if you still enjoy riding in a year's time?"




Agree with that I blame the numerous cycling mags and there obsession with with the blurb about inter vals.wattage CO2 max Diets etc etc.Fine if you are considering racing.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'd say it's because a lot of people start out as "blokes who ride a bike" then it gradually morphs into an obsessive way of life that takes over too much free time, prevents you from eating and drinking any "bad stuff" you want, and becomes something that is eventually resented because it controls you not the other way round.
> Bloke starts out on a fairly basic and inexpensive machine, and it gets him from A to B and is a relaxing and harmless hobby. Then starts to read media reviews of fancy equipment, interact with people on forums who really think that £5k is a perfectly normal price for a push bike, looks at the weight of everything down to the last gram, has to have a separate wardrobe of cycling-specific clothing, gets a fancy cycle computer, signs up for Strava, starts obsessing about average speeds and achieving ever faster times over their regular routes. Forces themselves to go out on "training rides" even though the weather might be horrible, and they'd actually much rather spend the evening in front of the TV or down the pub. Feels guilty if they don't ride as hard and as far as possible as often as possible, because they might be missing out on a potential higher level of performance.
> What starts out as a bit of fun becomes something that absorbs all of someone's spare time and all their spare money. I would actually consider it a form of addiction in some cases, especially when it gets to the point of people admitting to being bad-tempered and grumpy because other things in their lives (like work and domestic responsibilities) have conspired against them to prevent them riding for several whole days!.
> Never lose sight of the fact that it isn't all about average speeds and longest distances and PB's and KOM's, it's just about jumping on a bike and going for a ride. Even if it's a tatty old worthless heap of a heavy steel bike and you are wearing jeans and a pair of builder's boots. As a casual utility and recreational rider, I can take it or leave it. Go for a ride, or go out for a load of beer and a doner kebab instead. If I choose the latter, I don't feel guilty about it and I don't feel the need to "make amends" by riding twice as hard or as far the next time. I own my cycling hobby, it doesn't own me - and because of that I don't ever feel forced to do it when I'm not in the mood or resent the amount of time it demands.


Yes, that is exactly it in a nut-shell. I like what you say about 'owning your hobby not the other way around'.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Hobbies wax and wane in a natural cycle. The scope changes as well. My cycling has gone road, off road, road and is currently in a long distance road mode. I suspect in a few more years I will be more into touring. I am also a mountaineer so as I do less cycling I tend to do more hill walking and climbing. It's not an age thing.
> 
> So do whatever suits your mood and interest at any particular time. Whatever you do keep active as what people traditionally associate with age is no such thing but is the result of a lifestyle that became increasingly sedentary.


Yes, I agree about keeping on the go to delay the ageing process. My preferred activity of the moment is the gym and walking (to a Cafe!) and, believe it or not spinning. It doesn't beat the sound and smells of the countryside though but, it is an option in the bad weather.


----------



## 12boy (14 Apr 2019)

Never been a lycra, weight weinie kind of rider although I have a lot of bike specific clothes, partially because temps here range from 10 below to 105 F and as we know, there is no bad weather but only bad clothing choices. I ride every day unless I am traveling, have an all day project or the weather is unsafe. Still enjoy tinkering with my fleet and find having a choice of bikes adds a bit of fun, although if there was only one that would be ok too. I have never raced and only recently have an app that tells me distance, speed, elevation etc. I ride because I feel better, mentally and physically, and unlike running, biking is easy on my geriatric body. I think being outside for an hour or two daily keeps me in touch with mother Earth and away from the internet, another moden addiction. Where I live the only pollution is summer time smoke from forest fires and I have paths and roads to ride that are safe, maybe even tranquil. Fortunately, the Doc says I might have another 30 years left to ride, being only 70, although that seems a little optimistic. I have to say, biking has been very good to me for the last 60 years.


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2019)

^^^^one like isn't enough^^^


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> Yes, I agree about keeping on the go to delay the ageing process. My preferred activity of the moment is the gym and walking (to a Cafe!) and, believe it or not spinning. It doesn't beat the sound and smells of the countryside though but, it is an option in the bad weather.



Walk in the countryside for those sights and smells.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Apr 2019)

pawl said:


> Agree with that I blame the numerous cycling mags and there obsession with with the blurb about inter vals.wattage CO2 max Diets etc etc.Fine if you are considering racing.


Yawn Yawn how boring.. The one I tend to hear a lot in work lately is how many meters of climbing somebody has done! If it was free-climbing with just a bit of chalk on their fingers then I would be in awe but, riding up lots of gradual hills over a day and then adding it altogether to give the impression it was one sheer mountain not so much!


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> I'll be retiring to Scotland in the next 18 months so road cycling will give way to more walking, gravel riding, E mountain biking, rowing, gardening, probably something community-related and brewing beer. Are you allowed to drink and cycle in Scotland?


I'm sure you are but not at the same time


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2019)

CO2 Max - Is that how fast they can inflate a tyre?


----------



## Littgull (14 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> Yawn Yawn how boring.. The one I tend to hear a lot in work lately is how many meters of climbing somebody has done! If it was free-climbing with just a bit of chalk on their fingers then I would be in awe but, riding up lots of gradual hills over a day and then adding it altogether to give the impression it was one sheer mountain not so much!


Unless it involved repetitive rides up one single chosen hill to achieve the total height of Everest. Granted, still boring but a mega hard challenge!
https://everesting.cc


----------



## Littgull (14 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> Yawn Yawn how boring.. The one I tend to hear a lot in work lately is how many meters of climbing somebody has done! If it was free-climbing with just a bit of chalk on their fingers then I would be in awe but, riding up lots of gradual hills over a day and then adding it altogether to give the impression it was one sheer mountain not so much!


Unless it involved repetitive climbs up one single chosen hill to achieve the total height of Everest. Granted, still boring but a mega hard challenge.
https://everesting.cc


----------



## JPBoothy (14 Apr 2019)

Littgull said:


> Unless it involved repetitive climbs up one single chosen hill to achieve the total height of Everest. Granted, still boring but a mega hard challenge.
> https://everesting.cc


Such as the stairs at home.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Apr 2019)

About 7 years ago (53 then) I got very compulsive on my bike and felt that I had to get out as much as I could even just cycling around the estate at night (as it was winter) and that combined with things going on at work and my family, I was on the verge of a breakdown according to my doctor. I loved my cycling and job and it all got on top of me. I took a break from cycling because I needed all the energy I could muster and had time off work. It gave me a chance to slow down and relax and then I was gradually able to sleep again and feel better within myself. After this forced rest I then started riding again albeit gradually and the motivation came back. By this time it was getting into spring and I started to enjoy the countryside and wildlife. I, like many others ride on my own. That way I only have me to pleased when I am out and dictate when I come back. I am not suggesting that you feel the same as me those years ago. I used to beat myself over the head if I did`nt go out or perhaps did`nt set a PB for a route etc etc. Now if I have a slower ride what the heck. I don`t to Strava, never have, but I do keep a log of all my rides only for reference just as I did when I was a runner. I hope you get the motivation back but don`t force it. If you can combine the cycling with say something like photography like the photo challenges on this forum that would be great. The same reason that some people have dogs, just so they can get a walk in, if you know what I mean. Good luck & on a plus side the weather should be getting better.


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2019)

Littgull said:


> Unless it involved repetitive climbs up one single chosen hill to achieve the total height of Everest. Granted, still boring but a mega hard challenge.



Especially on a trike.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/everesting-up-the-moss-on-3-wheels.239738/


----------



## Littgull (14 Apr 2019)

Afnug said:


> Especially on a trike.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/everesting-up-the-moss-on-3-wheels.239738/


Cripes: that's impressive.


----------



## nagden (14 Apr 2019)

At 64 I could not imagine life without cycling. I have always cycled, but never competively. I enjoy my cycling more now than ever. My bikes are old french Touring bikes which I like tinkering with And I am lucky to have an abundace of relatlively traffic free roads with some great scenery. No stress no targets, just the odd burst of speed to work the heart a bit. At the moment I am gradually upping the mileage And would contemplate an Audax later. The biggest plus is my Health is Improving.


----------



## Littgull (14 Apr 2019)

nagden said:


> At 64 I could not imagine life without cycling. I have always cycled, but never competively. I enjoy my cycling more now than ever. My bikes are old french Touring bikes which I like tinkering with And I am lucky to have an abundace of relatlively traffic free roads with some great scenery. No stress no targets, just the odd burst of speed to work the heart a bit. At the moment I am gradually upping the mileage And would contemplate an Audax later. The biggest plus is my Health is Improving.



I feel exactly the same and I'm 64 too.

The buzz I get the night before another planned 100 mile ride is always there. I'm not fast, just a steady plodder but have always had good long distance endurance.

Equally I get fantastic satisfaction exploring new tracks and trails for shorter rides on my mtb. I can never imagine falling out of love with riding my bikes.


----------



## Aravis (14 Apr 2019)

I know I've posted a version of this graph before, but it seems relevant here. This is my annual count of 100+ mile rides since I first hit that target in 1982:







It's not quite the complete story, because I was a highish mileage commuter between 1993 and about 2004. But certainly in the 10 years up to mid-2015 I was hardly riding at all.

There is a difference; nowadays I'm about 3mph slower that I was in my 20s. A key part of learning to enjoy cycling again in my mid-50s was accepting this inevitability. So far this year even 3mph is looking a bit optimistic, but there has been the virus. I'm looking forward to some warmish weather.

People have talked about the negatives of Strava. I'm only interested in comparing myself with myself, and I've found the ability to maintain a detailed record of every ride a powerful motivator. What wouldn't I give to be able to look back now at all the rides I did in the 1980s and 1990s?

I thought my cycling days were behind me, but they weren't.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (14 Apr 2019)

All I do in the way of recording rides is to make a note in my pocket diary of how many miles I've cycled each day, including zero-mile, non-riding days. I do the same for walking, in both cases rounding the number up or down to the nearest mile. I don't obsess about decimal points as it will all average out pretty much spot-on anyway. Over the course of a week or month I can look back at how much activity I've done, but I don't beat myself up over it if the numbers aren't great This week, unless I do a couple of mile extra detour on the way home from the pub, I will have actually done more miles on foot than on a bike, but its just how it works out.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Apr 2019)

Ive done about 40 indoor strava recorded rides with a race thrown in. I also very recently bought a single speed town bike for shopping. I dont record any of my outings, but I reckon I did 50-60 miles venturing to town 3 times and local trips to the local shop. I currently much prefer the easy local riding


----------



## Slow But Determined (15 Apr 2019)

I think for a lot of us "older" fun riders we can remember the days going out for a day's ride and hardly seeing another bike save for people cycling to work.

Nowadays it is everywhere and perhaps the over popularisation of it does away with some of the simple pleasure of getting on your bike and exploring some back lanes.

I think though that we as people go through change, I used to be an avid football fan, followed club and country all over the world, despite the fact neither were very successful!! Nowadays I barely even look at the results.


----------



## MrBeanz (15 Apr 2019)

I used to do all kinds of sports. One year, 23 years ago I found myself out every weekend playing ball tournaments while the wife stayed home watching I Love Lucy reruns. I found cycling then dawned on me she could do it too. She does 3,000+ miles every year over the last 23 years. 40, 60, 100 mile rides on her single bike, the tandem, and loves every mile of it. 

Now I can't imagine myself enjoying any other activity without her now that the kids are all out! 

Plus, she encourages me to stop at all the bike shops to check out stuff. I'm sticking with this cycling thing!


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Apr 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> I used to do all kinds of sports. One year, 23 years ago I found myself out every weekend playing ball tournaments while the wife stayed home watching I Love Lucy reruns. I found cycling then dawned on me she could do it too. She does 3,000+ miles every year over the last 23 years. 40, 60, 100 mile rides on her single bike, the tandem, and loves every mile of it.
> 
> Now I can't imagine myself enjoying any other activity without her now that the kids are all out!
> 
> ...


To find a common interest/passtime in a relationship is a rare thing so you keep at it and enjoy the time together doing what you both so obviously enjoy. I think I'm a bit jealous


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2019)

Try a 'different' part of cycling - how about off road. Doesn't have to be the 'gnarly' stuff, but about getting away from roads - there are loads of things you never see from a road.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> I think for a lot of us "older" fun riders we can remember the days going out for a day's ride and hardly seeing another bike save for people cycling to work.
> 
> Nowadays it is everywhere and perhaps the over popularisation of it does away with some of the simple pleasure of getting on your bike and exploring some back lanes.
> 
> I think though that we as people go through change, I used to be an avid football fan, followed club and country all over the world, despite the fact neither were very successful!! Nowadays I barely even look at the results.



For the football, the same as me. home. aways, foreign trips. It cost an absolute fortune. I gave the football up a few years back. I still go to the odd match. But to be honest I get far more pleasure going to my local National League team Bromley then I do Chelsea these days.

When I first started commuting to work back in the very early 80's, I don't think I ever saw another cyclist and that was in SE London, where with the lack of car/cyclist awareness, you were taking your life in your hands. The same for going out on 'fun' rides. However, seeing the amount of people on bikes these days, both leisure and commuting makes me a happy man. I am definitely a more is better when it comes to others cycling.


----------



## JPBoothy (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Try a 'different' part of cycling - how about off road. Doesn't have to be the 'gnarly' stuff, but about getting away from roads - there are loads of things you never see from a road.


Yes, the one part of cycling that I did always enjoy the most was an early morning ride down the local Bridleway on my Cyclocross bike so I won't rule that one out just yet. I think part of the appeal was sticking on my oldest cycling clobber and getting a bit muddy without a car in sight and a grin on my face. The Bridleways are great places if you like nature and usually the people you meet are a lot more pleasant than those rushing about in town. Good idea


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> Yes, the one part of cycling that I did always enjoy the most was an early morning ride down the local Bridleway on my Cyclocross bike so I won't rule that one out just yet. I think part of the appeal was sticking on my oldest cycling clobber and getting a bit muddy without a car in sight and a grin on my face. The Bridleways are great places if you like nature and usually the people you meet are a lot more pleasant than those rushing about in town. Good idea



Do it. There are tonnes of views I've seen, which I never see on the road bike - same part of the area, maybe just a few hundred yards away, but roads go in the easiest direction - that bridleway might just give you astounding views. They generally traverse somewhere the roads don't. There is no rush, just get out and enjoy. Take a picnic or factor in a coffee stop.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Do it. There are tonnes of views I've seen, which I never see on the road bike - same part of the area, maybe just a few hundred yards away, but roads go in the easiest direction - that bridleway might just give you astounding views. They generally traverse somewhere the roads don't. There is no rush, just get out and enjoy. Take a picnic or factor in a coffee stop.



Yes, in the 1980's the club ride usually included a few miles of rough stuff, great fun, and something I haven't done for years.


----------



## nickAKA (15 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'd say it's because a lot of people start out as "blokes who ride a bike" then it gradually morphs into an obsessive way of life that takes over too much free time, prevents you from eating and drinking any "bad stuff" you want, and becomes something that is eventually resented because it controls you not the other way round.
> Bloke starts out on a fairly basic and inexpensive machine, and it gets him from A to B and is a relaxing and harmless hobby. Then starts to read media reviews of fancy equipment, interact with people on forums who really think that £5k is a perfectly normal price for a push bike, looks at the weight of everything down to the last gram, has to have a separate wardrobe of cycling-specific clothing, gets a fancy cycle computer, signs up for Strava, starts obsessing about average speeds and achieving ever faster times over their regular routes. Forces themselves to go out on "training rides" even though the weather might be horrible, and they'd actually much rather spend the evening in front of the TV or down the pub. Feels guilty if they don't ride as hard and as far as possible as often as possible, because they might be missing out on a potential higher level of performance.
> What starts out as a bit of fun becomes something that absorbs all of someone's spare time and all their spare money. I would actually consider it a form of addiction in some cases, especially when it gets to the point of people admitting to being bad-tempered and grumpy because other things in their lives (like work and domestic responsibilities) have conspired against them to prevent them riding for several whole days!.
> Never lose sight of the fact that it isn't all about average speeds and longest distances and PB's and KOM's, it's just about jumping on a bike and going for a ride. Even if it's a tatty old worthless heap of a heavy steel bike and you are wearing jeans and a pair of builder's boots. As a casual utility and recreational rider, I can take it or leave it. Go for a ride, or go out for a load of beer and a doner kebab instead. If I choose the latter, I don't feel guilty about it and I don't feel the need to "make amends" by riding twice as hard or as far the next time. I own my cycling hobby, it doesn't own me - and because of that I don't ever feel forced to do it when I'm not in the mood or resent the amount of time it demands.



Are you stalking me? 

I think I'm over the worst of it, didn't ride at all at weekend and don't feel any guilt whatsoever but it's a hard habit to kick.


----------



## Venod (15 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes, in the 1980's the club ride usually included a few miles of rough stuff, great fun, and something I haven't done for years.



Yes always an interesting bit of the ride, so much so that today my rides consist of 2 CX and 2 MTBs I often take in tracks when out on a road ride on the CX.


----------



## bladderhead (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Try a 'different' part of cycling


I did this - sort of. I got a recumbent. Now I have two. And no diamond-frames any more. Early this century I was getting really pissed off with the discomfort. I have owned my old recumbent for 15 years. I used to commute in East London on it until the new one assumed that role. I still sometimes do a 30 miler. Had I not discovered these weird contraptions I would have entirely given up the long rides.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2019)

I like my recumbent, as well. I've got one of the old Bike-E's, a truly nice version with the air shock at the rear and the single chainwheel.( some had two BB's, and chainwheels). It works a whole different set of muscles while cycling. I mostly use mine on the trails, but I have 38 miles of trails around where I live.


----------



## bladesman73 (15 Apr 2019)

Do what I did, sold the garmin and dont use strava, dont record distance, just go out at your pace and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2019)

Like @Aravis I think there can be a lot to be said for web based ride logging such as Strava. It doesn't have to be all about segments and speed and sport oriented stuff. 

I use RideWithGPS rather than Strava, but the principle is the same. All my rides are set to private, I upload some photos and it's nice to have a record to be able to browse through.


----------



## 12boy (15 Apr 2019)

Either walking or riding the Navajo prayer comes to mind a lot...
Behind me there is beauty
Before me there is beauty
Beauty is below
And beauty is above
I go in beauty
The beauty I see is the austere beauty of high deserts, the Rocky Mountains and the riverine bosques my bike path winds through. All I know of the beauty of the UK is from a month in Ireland (maybe not a British Isle politically) and tv shows, and, of course pictures from bike forums. Sure does look pretty, though. I do think I've never been anywhere that wouldn't be beautiful in its own way if nobody lived there.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2019)

@12boy you get a like just for "riverine bosques"  I'll use that next time I find myself in a riverine bosque


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> @12boy you get a like just for "riverine bosques"  I'll use that next time I find myself in a riverine bosque


Yes - I liked that too!

I had to look them up - Riverine; Bosque.

Riparian was also a new one for me (see 'Riverine')!


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Apr 2019)

Over the years I have fallen "out of love" with cycling for a while several times, and then came back to it. Usually due to something else in my life that was getting me down or taking up too much of my energy.

Luckily cycling is not compulsory. There are other good things in life.

I got by perfectly well without cycling at all for 35 years after the age of 25 and didn't miss it at all. When the time was right I started again.


----------



## JPBoothy (16 Apr 2019)

bladesman73 said:


> Do what I did, sold the garmin and dont use strava, dont record distance, just go out at your pace and enjoy the ride.


Yes Yes Yes that sounds like music to my ears


----------



## keithmac (16 Apr 2019)

I've always been a "pleasure commuter", never fancied the Strava or Sportive side of things. Just a bloke with a bike as you say!.

I have been down the rabbit hole with a couple of cars though, all out for drag racing to the point they are undrivable in normal traffic, my GTO went to the MOT garage and back one year I hated it that much!.

Managed to bring it back round this year so hopefully I'll be a bloke with a car again!.

Only reason I didn't break it for parts this year is because my son wants to go to some car meets in it. Again not for me but if he enjoys it it's a worthy cause.

I'd just tootle about for a bit in "normal" clothes with "normal" pedals and see how you get on, would be a shame to give up completely..


----------



## Saluki (16 Apr 2019)

I ride to ease the stresses of the day. Sometimes Lycra, last night in jeans. 
I ride because I like cake and I can’t run properly any longer. 
I am going to learn to row properly this year. I will probably ride to the rowing club. It’s only 3 miles so not worth taking the car. 
I do Strava as I like to know how far I ride over a year. Not to virtually complete. My bike is my freedom and I no longer feel that I have to ride. A bit of self awareness has happened this year.


----------



## Smudge (16 Apr 2019)

'Just a bloke with a bike'

Thats me that is, although its a few bikes. Sometimes i ride a lot and sometimes i go weeks without riding. I dont own any lycra and never will do and i rarely wear a helmet. I ride wearing fleeces, jeans and hiking boots when its cold and t shirt, shorts & trainers when its warm. No interest in speed or having to do big miles. I wont own or ride BSO's, but neither do i buy expensive bikes, entry level bikes or low cost used bikes suit me fine.
I like the fact that once i've bought a bike, the ongoing costs are so minimal its insignificant...... whereas my motorcycles & car cost me a lot of money even when i'm not using them.
Bicycles are just something thats enjoyable to use when it suits me, and they're just another one of my means of personal transport.


----------



## bladderhead (16 Apr 2019)

Saluki said:


> I ride because I like cake


I ride because I like beer. I ride to the shop to buy it.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2019)

bladderhead said:


> I ride because I like beer. I ride to the shop to buy it.


I ride because I like beer too much. I ride _INSTEAD OF_ going to the shop to buy it!


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Apr 2019)

Smudge said:


> 'Just a bloke with a bike'
> 
> Thats me that is, although its a few bikes. Sometimes i ride a lot and sometimes i go weeks without riding. I dont own any lycra and never will do and i rarely wear a helmet. I ride wearing fleeces, jeans and hiking boots when its cold and t shirt, shorts & trainers when its warm. No interest in speed or having to do big miles. I wont own or ride BSO's, but neither do i buy expensive bikes, entry level bikes or low cost used bikes suit me fine.
> I like the fact that once i've bought a bike, the ongoing costs are so minimal its insignificant...... whereas my motorcycles & car cost me a lot of money even when i'm not using them.
> Bicycles are just something thats enjoyable to use when it suits me, and they're just another one of my means of personal transport.


I have bought my last couple of bikes second hand from ebay/Gumtree for a fraction of what they were worth. Always a Helmet for me though and maybe a sneaky pair of padded shorts under my walking pants to avoid a sore butt.


----------



## Smudge (17 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> I have bought my last couple of bikes second hand from ebay/Gumtree for a fraction of what they were worth. Always a Helmet for me though and maybe a sneaky pair of padded shorts under my walking pants to avoid a sore butt.



Thats the thing.... there isn't a definitive way to be involved in cycling, each individual will have their own uses and buying parameters in this interest. Same as distance ridden, type of bike, spending many thousands or only hundreds, proper cycling gear or normal clothes.
Its all good afaic.
The main thing to do is try to ignore those that believe only their way is the only way.


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Apr 2019)

Smudge said:


> Thats the thing.... there isn't a definitive way to be involved in cycling, each individual will have their own uses and buying parameters in this interest. Same as distance ridden, type of bike, spending many thousands or only hundreds, proper cycling gear or normal clothes.
> Its all good afaic.
> The main thing to do is try to ignore those that believe only their way is the only way.


Agreed. That is a good guide to pretty much everything in life really. Don't follow like a sheep and just do your own thing (as long as it's legal). The one that always gets me everytime is teenagers and fashion. They will scoff and snigger at somebody bold enough to have an individual style but, they will dress in the exact same trainers/tracksuits/jackets as all of their friends


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like my recumbent, as well. I've got one of the old Bike-E's, a truly nice version with the air shock at the rear and the single chainwheel.( some had two BB's, and chainwheels). It works a whole different set of muscles while cycling. I mostly use mine on the trails, but I have 38 miles of trails around where I live.



I have always wanted to ask a recumbent rider if it is a bit scary! My heart is always in my mouth (what a strange saying that is) when I see one on a busy road being overtaken by a huge truck. I have a lot of respect for your bravery folks


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

I'm getting on a bit but still find that I can get that youthful sense of fun on a bike. Seeing how far I can freewheel , standing on the pedals and looking over hedgerows to see what's over there! Stopping to look at wildlife or just to take in the view. I tend to pootle along at my own pace which doesn't seem to have altered over the decades, athough I do get overtaken by people all decked out in lycra and on expensive bikes. If I am on the right bike I may try to tag onto them for a while just to see if I can, but eventually give up as I run out of breath . It's just the fun of it !
As for cycling gear I'm a bit of a mix of things, jeans and cycle clips and a cycle jacket top for the high vis effect ! I wear a cycle helmet mainly to keep the sun off my head. Oh! Sometimes motorcycle gloves. I believe that if I was to fall off that it is best to have a bit of protection .
I have been keeping a record of my mileages. Not outstanding! A bit on the low side. But I find that it is useful and it has shown an improvement over the years.
Talking about cycling has made me want to dig a bike out . Now which one ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> Don't follow like a sheep and just do your own thing


Unless, of course, the rest of the flock happens to be doing something you want to do, and you like the company. In which case: follow like a sheep.


----------



## Borderman (17 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> It's almost as if I want to go back to the days of just being 'a bloke with a bike' rather than being labelled as 'a cyclist' and hearing people talking about Turbo Trainers and Strava every 5mins.
> 
> I will be the first to agree that getting people out of cars and healthier can only be a good thing but, its almost as if its massive increase in popularity has now made cycling feel like a 'sport' rather than a pleasurable 'fun' passtime.
> Sorry guys, I'm not knocking your cycling it is purely a personal thing ￼


I'm in my mid forties and have enjoyed riding since childhood but I haven't been an avid rider all my cycling life. There have been large gaps in my riding history because of other interests etc.

I totally agree about people getting out of cars - there's far too many cars on the roads these days anyway - but I think cycling/riding changed dramatically with the introduction of fitness tracking/mapping software that encourages pushing yourself to be better than the next person, to be KOM and have the best/fastest time because being at the top of the leader board somehow makes that person better than someone else below them. It's obviously not just about that but it certainly plays a very large part of modern day riding. Strava and others like it are literally everywhere. I wonder how riding as pastime would be if these apps didn't exist.

I like riding for the pleasure of it. I don't race, compete, try to beat my PBs, wear lycra or think I am better than any other rider as it's not the way I roll! I like being a bloke on a bike that says hello with a hand wave to other riders as we pass by.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> I have always wanted to ask a recumbent rider if it is a bit scary! My heart is always in my mouth (what a strange saying that is) when I see one on a busy road being overtaken by a huge truck. I have a lot of respect for your bravery folks



What is there to be scared about? The truck driver will notice them more than they will notice you. See the theory of big.


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Unless, of course, the rest of the flock happens to be doing something you want to do, and you like the company. In which case: follow like a sheep.


Yes, very true..


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> What is there to be scared about? The truck driver will notice them more than they will notice you. See the theory of big.


Recumbents stand out more than any other bike. During the four years I rode my trike I don't think I had a vehicle pass within five foot of me.


----------



## bladderhead (17 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> I have always wanted to ask a recumbent rider if it is a bit scary!


Have you ever gone over your handlebars? If you have, you are disqualified from asking if recumbents are safe.


----------



## Smudge (17 Apr 2019)

I've also had the perception of someone being more vulnerable on a recumbent, but this is from an onlooker and not with any experience of actually riding one. I guess its because i see the rider so low to the road.
It seems this perception doesn't relate to the experience of riders of recumbents.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Apr 2019)

Smudge said:


> I've also had the perception of someone being more vulnerable on a recumbent, but this is from an onlooker and not with any experience of actually riding one. I guess its because i see the rider so low to the road.
> It seems this perception doesn't relate to the experience of riders of recumbents.


Oddly enough (and I am just an onlooker with no experience too) those big-wheeled high recumbents look scarier than the low ones to me.

One day I must find a way of having a go on one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2019)

Smudge said:


> I've also had the perception of someone being more vulnerable on a recumbent, but this is from an onlooker and not with any experience of actually riding one. I guess its because i see the rider so low to the road.
> It seems this perception doesn't relate to the experience of riders of recumbents.



It's the opposite, it's scarier for upright riders as they get noticed by drivers far less.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> I have always wanted to ask a recumbent rider if it is a bit scary! My heart is always in my mouth (what a strange saying that is) when I see one on a busy road being overtaken by a huge truck. I have a lot of respect for your bravery folks


Like re-learning cycling all over again, takes about a month of riding to get comfortable. I was riding around the block after about two hours of riding around like a 4 year old, about 20 feet and catch myself, then repeat. But you soon re-orient your balance. A pennant helps with visibility, although I mostly ride the recumbent on trails.


----------



## Smudge (17 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It's the opposite, it's scarier for upright riders as they get noticed by drivers far less.



Yeah, i sort of get the point.


----------



## bladderhead (17 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like re-learning cycling all over again


One of mine is front wheel drive MBB. That means moving bottom bracket. That means that when steering, the front half of the bike articulates and the BB swings from side to side. I ride in outer and inner London. No problem.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like re-learning cycling all over again, takes about a month of riding to get comfortable. I was riding around the block after about two hours of riding around like a 4 year old, about 20 feet and catch myself, then repeat. But you soon re-orient your balance. A pennant helps with visibility, although I mostly ride the recumbent on trails.


Having recently returned to an upright from a recumbent trike I find I'm having to relearn riding myself. On slow climbs I am getting the wobbles, which are only gradually reducing. A bit scary at first.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2019)

bladderhead said:


> One of mine is front wheel drive MBB. That means moving bottom bracket. That means that when steering, the front half of the bike articulates and the BB swings from side to side. I ride in outer and inner London. No problem.



Is that a Cruzbike?


----------



## bladderhead (17 Apr 2019)

My old bike is a Grasshopper, my (relatively) new one is a Cruzbike Silvio.

@Smokin Joe: Why?


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2019)

bladderhead said:


> My old bike is a Grasshopper, my (relatively) new one is a Cruzbike Silvio.
> 
> @Smokin Joe: Why?


I'm getting used to being astride the bike again rather than sitting in it. I think the trike made me a bit lazy with the steering, the technique is a lot different.


----------



## Slow But Determined (17 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> For the football, the same as me. home. aways, foreign trips. It cost an absolute fortune. I gave the football up a few years back. I still go to the odd match. But to be honest I get far more pleasure going to my local National League team Bromley then I do Chelsea these days.



You were lucky Ian, you started at the top with Chelsea and worked your way down to Bromley. I started at the bottom with Rhyl so there was nowhere lower to go!!

We did have some good European adventures though, the best at FK Atlantis in Klaipeda, Lithuania, which saw us progress to qualifying round two and a narrow defeat to Viking Stavanger coached at the time by one Roy Hodgson and sporting quite a few international players.


----------



## JPBoothy (18 Apr 2019)

bladderhead said:


> Have you ever gone over your handlebars? If you have, you are disqualified from asking if recumbents are safe.


My face would tell you that I have done several times. It's a right of passage to go over the bars at least once. As is catching yer bits on the crossbar 

I wasn't implying that recumbents aren't safe, I was asking if the riders 'felt' safe.


----------



## bladderhead (18 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> It's a right of passage to go over the bars at least once. As is catching yer bits on the crossbar


And people ask me why I ride such a weird bike!


----------



## bladderhead (18 Apr 2019)

Actually they both feel safe. I can see the bars and half the frame and the cranks in front of me. It is a bit scary in the winter, if it is icy. On a DF you can get your feet down and lift off the saddle. But I have ridden both of my 'bents in deep snow.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> You were lucky Ian, you started at the top with Chelsea and worked your way down to Bromley. I started at the bottom with Rhyl so there was nowhere lower to go!!
> 
> We did have some good European adventures though, the best at FK Atlantis in Klaipeda, Lithuania, which saw us progress to qualifying round two and a narrow defeat to Viking Stavanger coached at the time by one Roy Hodgson and sporting quite a few international players.




I've been going since 1974, supporting Chelsea back then and throughout the 80's was certainly nowhere near the top  I had a long wait for any success. But yes, still a little bit higher up the pyramid then Rhyl


----------

